# Tai Chi Links and Downloads.



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2002)

An informative web page.

A site with downloadable videos.

Tai Chi links page.

Yang style site.


----------



## disciple (Feb 21, 2002)

arnisador, do you know any site that has the yang style tai chi forms in chinese pinyin (chinese romanization)
Thanks

salute
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2002)

No, sorry.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 28, 2002)

disciple, are you looking for the Chinese names of the postures within the forms or do you want the Chinese names of the forms themselves?  If the former, I might be able to help.  I have a number of books on tai chi and I'm pretty sure that at least one of them lists the names of the postures in both Chinese and English.  When I have some time, I could check to make sure I am remembering things correctly, and then type up a list of postures here for you.  If that would help, let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## disciple (Feb 28, 2002)

*Dronak* 
Yes I am looking for the Chinese names of the postures. My teacher never use the english names  
I really appreciate your help. Thanks

salute
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Feb 28, 2002)

OK, I'll try to do that for you within a few days or so, probably over the weekend.  It will take some time to type out all ~100 posture names in two languages.    I assume you want the long form, so I'll copy the information out of _Taijiquan, Classical Yang Style_ by Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming.  His form list has 113 postures.  That's also the book where I read that the amount of forms changes really only depending on how you count and group the postures.  He says the form can have anywhere from 81 to 150 postures because of that.  I've got class tonight, so I can't do this right away, but I'll try to do it relatively soon.


----------



## disciple (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks again for your help. :uhyeah: 
I believe that 24 and 48 forms have the same movements as 88 forms only shorter, so then I won't need the 24 & 48.

salute
:asian:


----------



## disciple (Feb 28, 2002)

BTW, you have the "same" avatar as mine  

salute
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Feb 28, 2002)

I could be wrong, of course, but I think that while the 24 posture form is simplified right from the Yang long form, the 48 posture form contains moves from other styles as well.  Actually, another book I have _Tai Chi Chuan, 24 & 48 Postures with Martial Applications_ by Master Liang, Shou-Yu and Wu, Wen-Ching has the Chinese names of the postures in both of those forms.  If you want them, too, I can copy those out and possibly sooner than the Yang long form (fewer postures = less typing time).

And yes, we have the "same" avatar in that both are a yin/yang symbol.  Mine's static though.


----------



## disciple (Feb 28, 2002)

Yeah if could do that also, that would be great. Thanks :boing1: 
How many books do you have? 100's?  

salute
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Feb 28, 2002)

No, I don't have *that* many books.    I think I have about a dozen books on tai chi and a few more on other MA related subjects.  Since the 24 posture form is short, I'll do that one now, but I'm going to start another thread for it.  I'll get the 48 posture one some time later and the Yang long from probably over the weekend.

P.S. -- My Green Belt post.


----------



## disciple (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats on your belt :cheers:  You just passed the test of MartialTalk green belt  I just passed my orange test  I need to practice more :lol: 

salute
:asian:


----------



## Dronak (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes, well, I had a few months head start on you.    Being around longer increases the chances of having more posts.  Don't worry.  I'm sure you'll keep gaining levels as long as you keep posting.    The only problem is the higher you go, the more posts you have to make to get to the next level.  So increasing levels at the low end is relatively easy while doing so at the high end is relatively hard.  Oh well, that's the way it usually goes, right?  Everything only gets harder as you progress.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2002)

Another Tai Chi site with some animated forms:
http://www.soton.ac.uk/~maa1/chi/home.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jun 16, 2002)

http://www.chentaichi.com/


----------



## Dronak (Jun 16, 2002)

I think I've seen that last site before, but there's new stuff there now.  The "Taichi Living Book 71 on-line classes for Chen Style Old Form" looks pretty good.  I'll have to remember that it's there in case I want to check it out in more detail in the future.


----------



## Shinryu (Jul 10, 2002)

Yin Cheng Gong Fa Association!!! 
YCGF Traditional Chinese Martial Arts 

Northern Shaolin & Wu style Taijiquan  

Pachi Tang Lang Martial Arts 

I am contributing with these links if anyone interested in them... There you have them

I am going to check them out too


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

According to the current issue of _Kung Fu Qigong_ , musician Lou Reed is a long-time CMA practitioner who focuses on Tai Chi.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2003)

Post by *Shinryu* merged into this thread.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## liangzhicheng (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> A site with downloadable videos.



I watched a few of the videos...what happened to tucking in the hips?  I thought that this was one of the requirements?  I know it is in Wu Style...

Speaking of which, visit www.wustyle.com , which is the site for the International Wu Style Tai Chi Federation.

Here is a link to their learning media page, which has some clips of their videos.


----------

